# Guess Northie's peak BG on his day of indulgence



## rossoneri (Sep 23, 2010)

First of all apologies for the topic to anyone not on insulin, members of the weight loss group etc for the focus on a day of indulgent eating etc etc.

For those who do not know or have forgotten, our great administrator-in-chief Northerner announced on this earlier thread here that he is spending today (assuming he does not wake up feeling nauseous again) enjoying a well earned break from his usual strict regime to indulge in a few "treats".   

Now I had an idea yesterday evening that we should have a go at trying to guess some element of this day.  The peak Blood Glucose reading seemed to be the best idea.  After posting the idea I then had to sign off to go to watch some footie.  So the purpose of this thread is to give somewhere for people to record their guesses (plus I am bored waiting for a work related phone call and wanted something to fill my time).

Firstly this forum is probably as corrupt as the BBC so we should not have prizes, you are just entering for a bit of fun and for the honour of winning.  If however you want to have side bets between yourselves then you are more than welcome!

Secondly this idea does require Northerner's co-operation, if I was him I would have already started to regret the original post.  We need him to: -

Take regular BG readings, that is before each meal and after each indulgence (although not within two hours of finishing it to avoid the natural BG peak).  to come clean about the readings and what he eats - post photos of each indulgence maybe?  
The final reading may be after midnight if the final indulgence is taken after 10pm.  
Northerner may indulge his passion for going for a run.
Northerner must also not reveal any of his BG readings before the competition closes, at midnight BST today, Thursday 23rd September 2010.
So if we get Northerner's agreement we can proceed with ...

Thirdly the rules: -

All guesses are in the standard UK format of mmol/L.
Everyone is entitled to enter one value and one value only.  
Everyone may make more than one guess, the value entered is the last value posted by someone on this thread and before midnight BST (based on the timestamp on the post).  
You may not enter a value that is currently someone else's current guess.  The winner is the guess that is closest Northerner's peak value and either less or equal to it.  
If the recorded peak is less than the lowest guess then Northerner is declared the winner.
Any dispute, Northerner has the final say.
If I have forgotten anything important then someone else can post it below as an addendum
Finally here are some details from the original thread.  Last we heard the day's menu looked like this: -

Breakfast: sausage, bacon, eggs, tomatoes, fried bread and beans, plus probably some toast and jam and maybe even some fresh OJ.
Dinner / Lunch: Uncertain
Tea / Dinner: Cornish pasty, chips, peas and carrots
Afters: two chocolate eclairs
Supper: unsure if this will happen
Snacks: uncertain but there has been talk of jaffa cakes, bakewell tarts, ginger cake, gipsy tart and the like
Right I have now had the phone call so if you are still with me and your mouth is not too full of saliva then please post your guesses below.


----------



## rossoneri (Sep 23, 2010)

Right to get things rolling we already have one entry from Gail1 who said 


gail1 said:


> I think Northerners BS after that lot will peak at *16.6*. How bloated he will feel I dont know lol


As I say above, Gail is entitled to make a second entry if she so prefers.

My entry is that I think through accurate carb counting and taking factors like fat and local conditions into account Northerner will keep his readings down to single figures so I say *9.7*.


----------



## ypauly (Sep 23, 2010)

I think after a whole day of endulgance 22.2


----------



## grogans (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi still new to this game i think 10.5

ps I have not got a clue really.


----------



## Steff (Sep 23, 2010)

I will go with *10.2*


----------



## Shevicks (Sep 23, 2010)

I think he will be peaking at unlucky 13.0, and I would definitely have had an indulgent large bar of Cadbury's in there too! x


----------



## FM001 (Sep 23, 2010)

I'll go with 11.8!


----------



## Lizzie53 (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm going with 9.5 because I don't think he would be daft enough to let it go into double figures. Hope he enjoyed the pig out though.


----------



## bev (Sep 23, 2010)

Northey is far too controlled to let himself go high. It would also depend whether his wife is going to be present at the feast aswell. I hear that she 'mops' up any remains on his plate with her huge trunk.

I would say levels wont go over 8.9.Bev


----------



## Dizzydi (Sep 23, 2010)

I'll go with 8.3


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 23, 2010)

99.999999   will this scare you off Alan?


----------



## Northerner (Sep 23, 2010)

Haha rossoneri, you really were bored weren't you?


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 23, 2010)

Alan - please tell me you aren't going to do it??????


----------



## Northerner (Sep 23, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> Alan - please tell me you aren't going to do it??????


----------



## Dizzydi (Sep 23, 2010)

Northerner said:


>



OMG - I WANT IT!! Now (few less beans for me tho )


----------



## Steff (Sep 23, 2010)

mmmmm looks good northey , i like the idea of photos you must do tat for each course lol


----------



## cazscot (Sep 23, 2010)

I will go with 9.6.  Alan hope you enjoy your well earned feast .


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 23, 2010)

Yay!!!

That's going to be my wallpaper for today! Just hope I don't start licking the screen (it's filthy!).

Andy


----------



## Dizzydi (Sep 23, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> Yay!!!
> 
> That's going to be my wallpaper for today! Just hope I don't start licking the screen (it's filthy!).
> 
> Andy



I've had a good lick already   it is definately filthy!!

PS I just realised I'm away saturday throught to Monday - posh hotel think I'm gonna have to part take of the evil at least one morning - mmm mmm mmm think I need to lick the screen again


----------



## caroleann (Sep 23, 2010)

I think he may just shock us all so going 8.9


----------



## lyndasw (Sep 23, 2010)

9.9 from me, he will be satisfied at  not going in to double figures, er maybe.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 23, 2010)

14.2...........no doubt about it.......


----------



## Robster65 (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm going to stick my neck out and go for 13.8

I just wish I could be there to help him when he can't manage to finish. 

Rob


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 23, 2010)

aaaaargh....Alan!
Think of the indigestion!


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 23, 2010)

When is this crime taking place???


----------



## Northerner (Sep 23, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> aaaaargh....Alan!
> Think of the indigestion!



There would have been two fried eggs, but the shell on one of them was cracked so I didn't want to risk making myself ill...


----------



## squidge63 (Sep 23, 2010)

my guess 14.4


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 23, 2010)

Just wondered Alan - when are you thinking of updating your pledge????


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 23, 2010)

Here's my 6-eggs (d'ya see what I did there...).

High of 14.1, low of 3.2, pounding heart-rate early evening, slight sweats at one point, massive feeling of contentment followed by a brief period of guilt and a determination to get out running tomorrow. Ends the day feeling very happy and pleased with how it went. Decides he will do it again some time.

Leftovers eye him accusingly from the fridge.

Writes a poem about it.

Mike


----------



## Ellie Jones (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm going for a *10.4*

I'm not sure which part I envy?

They day off!

Or the fact he can acutally do it, looking at breakfast by the time I got through that, that be me done for the day


----------



## falcon123 (Sep 23, 2010)

I will go for a high of 20.7 and a low of 6.4, together with a cholesterol of 12.3 (only joking Northe). Between the big breakfast and the "Fish & Chip" summer I would throw in a light lunch, something like a 12" pizza and garlic bread! Enjoy yourself!


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 23, 2010)

Falcon - you might throw in a light lunch - I would throw up!
Alan you are very quiet now - are you lying down holding your stomach!!


----------



## falcon123 (Sep 23, 2010)

Or just one of these:-

http://files.sharenator.com/Brekkie1-s649x486-15415-580.jpg


----------



## katie (Sep 23, 2010)

That looks yummy!

I don't think the breakfast will make northe high but maybe the cakes & other treats  so i'm going for a high of 12.0

That's assuming he tests often and gets the peak


----------



## Northerner (Sep 23, 2010)

Well, as you might imagine I wasn't overly peckish at lunchtime so I opted for cheese on toast, a chocolate eclair and ten pieces of Galaxy dark chocolate. The eclair was positively divine!!! I'm still salivating and have another one for later one!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 23, 2010)

Loving the "Gallery of (over)Indulgence" 

Can't wait to see your evening meal...


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 23, 2010)

Nah! I could quite happily give your lunch a miss, Northey.

But, the cheese on toast on its own (with perhaps a sprinkling of mixed herbs toasted into the melted cheese and a splodge of tomato ketchup) would be a different matter!

Andy


----------



## katie (Sep 23, 2010)

I was going to saw eeew to the Galaxy, but I havent tried their dark chocolate, so might be ok 

Whilst you were eating your cooked breakfast I was eating a bowl of porridge, mmm yum.


----------



## traceycat (Sep 23, 2010)

ill say 12.9.
enjoy your day off northener, well deserved


----------



## Smit (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm going for 4.8. cos i think he might over compensate. Who knows. Enjoy, that fry up looked lovely. x x


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 23, 2010)

You could have melted the chocolate on the cheese on toast, if that is what it is!

If it's not too late to predict I'll say 11.9 unless you have 9 pints of beer!


----------



## am64 (Sep 23, 2010)

Northerner said:


> The eclair was positively divine!!! I'm still salivating and have another one for later one!



i thought that was a left over sausage from brekky !!


----------



## am64 (Sep 23, 2010)

noting the classic 70's plate ....


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 23, 2010)

AM where do you buy your sausages from???


----------



## am64 (Sep 23, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> AM where do you buy your sausages from???



not where nothe does ..note brekkie pic !!!


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 23, 2010)

fair do's, surely that breaky pic was taken half eaten, gotta have more than one egg!?

I love eggs I do!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 23, 2010)

am64 said:


> noting the classic 70's plate ....



Ah! A woman with taste!  That plate is the one my parents bought me when I was going away to Uni in 1977. They were also only going to buy me one mug, but I persuaded them to buy four in case I met anyone who wanted to be my friend!  I've still got one of the teaspoons I was bought too - other got lost in 1998 behind the sink at my flat in Folkestone. The smaller, green plate was half-inched from the Hall of Residence dining hall...


----------



## am64 (Sep 23, 2010)

hubby had a look at pic and thought it was a battered sauage ...i said no thats Tea !


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 23, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Ah! A woman with taste!  That plate is the one my parents bought me when I was going away to Uni in 1977. They were also only going to buy me one mug, but I persuaded them to buy four in case I met anyone who wanted to be my friend!  I've still got one of the teaspoons I was bought too - other got lost in 1998 behind the sink at my flat in Folkestone. The smaller, green plate was half-inched from the Hall of Residence dining hall...



Those were the days when you could leave university with piles of crockery as a memento. These days students have to make do with piles of debt (oh happy days!).

Andy


----------



## Northerner (Sep 23, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> 99.999999   will this scare you off Alan?





lucy123 said:


> Alan - please tell me you aren't going to do it??????





lucy123 said:


> aaaaargh....Alan!
> Think of the indigestion!





lucy123 said:


> Just wondered Alan - when are you thinking of updating your pledge????



Are you trying to tell me something Lucy? (Whistles innocently...)

Too late!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 23, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> Those were the days when you could leave university with piles of crockery as a memento. These days students have to make do with piles of debt (oh happy days!).
> 
> Andy



Indeed! I have a spoon and a fork too, but no knife. I was ?140 in debt when I left Uni. Mind you, that's probably about ?500,000 in today's money!


----------



## katie (Sep 23, 2010)

Bit worrying, but your meals look pretty average to me  well not quite but if I was having a day off i'd do more snacking 

?140??? I'm probably about ?24,000 more in debt than that, but I prefer not to check...


----------



## Steff (Sep 23, 2010)

ewwww poor pasty has been covered in gravy  lol


----------



## bev (Sep 23, 2010)

Steffie said:


> ewwww poor pasty has been covered in gravy  lol




I couldnt agree more Steph - you never never never never never put gravy on pasties!Bev


----------



## katie (Sep 23, 2010)

Yeah I totally agree.  Gravy is for pies and they are very different things


----------



## Dizzydi (Sep 23, 2010)

Where have you put all the food today! I'm still drooling over your breakfast.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 23, 2010)

bev said:


> I couldnt agree more Steph - you never never never never never put gravy on pasties!Bev



I do! Anyway, it was a Ginsters, so not a real pasty! 

Katie - I think the main thing for me today has been the huge fat content of all my meals, something I never eat in such quantities and certainly not on the same day! I thought I would be snacking more too. Have had a few jelly babies, but on the whole I think the fat must have kept me feeling full longer.


----------



## Steff (Sep 23, 2010)

Alan how are you feeling right now? has anything took any efect on you at all, r.e bloating.


----------



## katie (Sep 23, 2010)

Ive just been out for dinner and ended up having roast dinner (with roast potatoes and a yorkshire pudding) and a HUGE raspberry crumble sundae.  Totally broke my diet grr! Oh well, at least it entertained me for over an hour and i'm no longer starving.  I had only had a bowl of porridge all day before that.  No treats for me this weekend ow *sigh*.



Northerner said:


> Katie - I think the main thing for me today has been the huge fat content of all my meals, something I never eat in such quantities and certainly not on the same day! I thought I would be snacking more too. Have had a few jelly babies, but on the whole I think the fat must have kept me feeling full longer.



Yeah guess your meals have been pretty fatty  I would have skipped lunch and snacked on sweets!


----------



## bev (Sep 23, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I do! Anyway, it was a Ginsters, so not a real pasty!
> 
> Katie - I think the main thing for me today has been the huge fat content of all my meals, something I never eat in such quantities and certainly not on the same day! I thought I would be snacking more too. Have had a few jelly babies, but on the whole I think the fat must have kept me feeling full longer.



When you say gingsters - do you mean a lump of fat and salt!I think you need to have salads and fruit tomorrow Northey.Bev


----------



## Northerner (Sep 23, 2010)

Steffie said:


> Alan how are you feeling right now? has anything took any efect on you at all, r.e bloating.



Actually I have felt fine Steffie, although rather guilty at all that fat! 



katie said:


> Ive just been out for dinner and ended up having roast dinner (with roast potatoes and a yorkshire pudding) and a HUGE raspberry crumble sundae.  Totally broke my diet grr! Oh well, at least it entertained me for over an hour and i'm no longer starving.  I had only had a bowl of porridge all day before that.  No treats for me this weekend ow *sigh*.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah guess your meals have been pretty fatty  I would have skipped lunch and snacked on sweets!



Sounds nice! It did cross my mind to have just sweets and cakes fr lunch, but I haven't had cheese on toast for ages so went for that!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 23, 2010)

bev said:


> When you say gingsters - do you mean a lump of fat and salt!I think you need to have salads and fruit tomorrow Northey.Bev



There have been rather a lot of red traffic light symbols on most things I have eaten today...! The eclairs were green for salt though!


----------



## Steff (Sep 23, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Actually I have felt fine Steffie, although rather guilty at all that fat!


Plenty exercise and healthy eating over the weekend for you Northey hehe x


----------



## Twitchy (Sep 23, 2010)

LOL!  Hubby thinks I'm finally flipped, sat here chuckling away to myself... thank-you thank-you thank-you for making me feel better about my eating habits lol!  Hope you're not feeling too bloated after all that now though...! 

Think I would have had to have a cream donut, some crisps, battered sausage (with chips & peas of course!), etc on a really bad 'naughty day'... *drools on keyboard* hmmmmmmm....!


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 23, 2010)

Northerner said:


> although rather guilty at all that fat!




Really Alan  - I should think you flipping well do!!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 23, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> Really Alan  - I should think you flipping well do!!



Hehe! How did your run go?


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 23, 2010)

I completed it - only walking for 5 seconds in 9 mins 15 seconds. Is that a good time for a first run - I think it was 1.2 miles?


----------



## Northerner (Sep 23, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> I completed it - only walking for 5 seconds in 9 mins 15 seconds. Is that a good time for a first run - I think it was 1.2 miles?



That's excellent!


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 23, 2010)

Is it really - I didn't have a time and PT didn't set a pace so not sure of the outcome. I did go off a big quick though I think!


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 23, 2010)

Congratulations are due all round I think.

Northey for pigging out gloriously and
Lucy for trying to stop him!

Andy 

p.s. I fully intend to do something similar when I hit my final target weight. Watch this space!! Well, it'll be a different one actually, I want my own thread.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 23, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> Is it really - I didn't have a time and PT didn't set a pace so not sure of the outcome. I did go off a big quick though I think!



It works out at less than 8 mins/mile, which is about 3 hr 40 pace for a marathon (if you can maintain it for 26 miles!) - a very good pace indeed for someone so new to it.


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 23, 2010)

Correction! 

Congrats are entirely due to Lucy! In excess of 7mph is brilliant. I don't go that much faster on my bicycle!

Andy


----------



## am64 (Sep 23, 2010)

have you had your final indulgence yet so i can make my guess ...


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 23, 2010)

Ha Ha Andy you are funny!
thanks for the stats it means a lot more. Strangely I didn;t hurt at all whilst running - jus the breathing was really hard - but strangely got easier the more distance I covered.

Alan - how fast will you be running tomorrow- if you keep hearing a scraping noise don;t worry it will just be your 'a** dragging behind after todays escapade. Andy you hit the nail on the head when you said I tried!!!


----------



## Carina1962 (Sep 23, 2010)

you're a bad influence Alan  i've had about 3 slices of pizza tonight (something i haven't had for a long time) and i'm bracing myself for my 2HPM reading.  Your 'food fotos' look yummy, all of it and yes i too spotted the 70's plate


----------



## rossoneri (Sep 23, 2010)

Blimey, I sign off for the day and come back and there are 74 posts!  It is going to take me all night to read through all these.  Has anyone been keeping a log of the guesses??


----------



## Northerner (Sep 23, 2010)

carina62 said:


> you're a bad influence Alan  i've had about 3 slices of pizza tonight (something i haven't had for a long time) and i'm bracing myself for my 2HPM reading.  Your 'food fotos' look yummy, all of it and yes i too spotted the 70's plate



Sorry, I promise I'll behave!   That plate was good value for money, in daily use for 33 years (almost to the day, when I think about it, as Freshers' Week started late September 1977!)


----------



## Northerner (Sep 23, 2010)

rossoneri said:


> Blimey, I sign off for the day and come back and there are 74 posts!  It is going to take me all night to read through all these.  Has anyone been keeping a log of the guesses??



I'm pretty sure we've got a winner  What has slightly disturbed me is the number of people suggesting I didn't try hard enough!


----------



## Steff (Sep 23, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I'm pretty sure we've got a winner  What has slightly disturbed me is the number of people suggesting I didn't try hard enough!



have others got till midnight to guess??


----------



## rossoneri (Sep 23, 2010)

Steffie said:


> have others got till midnight to guess??


Yes I do not see why not.  Everyone can also still change their guess.  And of course as it is only 10.30pm Northerner can have some more indulgences, which if he was trying he surely would do!


----------



## am64 (Sep 23, 2010)

Im going for 7.9 x


----------



## Northerner (Sep 23, 2010)

rossoneri said:


> Yes I do not see why not.  Everyone can also still change their guess.  And of course as it is only 10.30pm Northerner can have some more indulgences, which if he was trying he surely would do!



Nope, just one more test to go as I don't go to bed with active fast acting insulin circulating - too risky given my hypos recently. Plus, I'm stuffed! 

So people can guess up to midnight and I'll announce the winner tomorrow


----------



## Steff (Sep 23, 2010)

rossoneri said:


> Yes I do not see why not.  Everyone can also still change their guess.  And of course as it is only 10.30pm Northerner can have some more indulgences, which if he was trying he surely would do!



oh excellent didnt know i could edit my guess and try again.. thank you

note to self-read the rules next time properly


----------



## rossoneri (Sep 23, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Nope, just one more test to go as I don't go to bed with active fast acting insulin circulating ...


You are going to sleep after eating all that food? 



Northerner said:


> - too risky given my hypos recently. Plus, I'm stuffed!  ...


Maybe there is a hint there about what has been happening today?!?



Northerner said:


> ... So people can guess up to midnight and I'll announce the winner tomorrow


We should of course all thank Northerner for participating in this game and for the lovely photos.


----------



## rossoneri (Sep 24, 2010)

So midnight has passed.  Here is the list of guesses that I have recorded in ascending order (apologies if I have lost anyone or misspelled anyone's nickname).

Smit                     4.8
am64                     7.9
Dizzydi                  8.3
caroleann                8.8
bev                      8.9
Lizzie53                 9.5
cazscot                  9.6
rossoneri                9.7
lyndasw                  9.9
Steffie                 10.2
Ellie Jones             10.4
grogans                 10.5
toby                    11.8
rossi-mac               11.9
katie                   12.0
traceycat               12.9
Shevicks                13.0
robster65               13.8
everydayupsanddowns     14.1
novorapidboi26          14.2
squidge                 14.4
gail1                   16.6
falcon123               20.7
ypauly                  22.2
lucy123                 99.9999999

We had one duplicate, both bev and caroleann had 8.9 but as bev chose this first I have reduced caroleann's value to 8.8.  

Interesting that Smit is the only one to suggest a value lower than the advised upper target of 7.5; six people had Northerner going above 14, a value at which the dreaded Ketones might appear; lucy123 very cleverly got the value if his readings went completely haywire; and in the unlikely event that the peak is less than 4.8 then Northerner will be the winner.  

Excluding lucy's value, the average was 11.9 although a figure in the 9s was the most popular, chosen four times.

So we now await the results from Northerner in the morning.  Good luck to everyone and thanks for taking part, hope you have all enjoyed it whoever the winner is.


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 24, 2010)

Whats up Northerner - can't you lift yourself out of bed this morning? Something weighing you down maybe?  Hee Hee


----------



## Northerner (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks for listing the guesses Rossoneri! And the winner is...Bev! 

My highest level was two hours after breakfast, at 8.9 mmol/l. Average for the whole day was 6.4 mmol/l. My lowest level was 3.2 before my evening meal. It appears that I was craving fat, as that was the dominant 'bad' throughout the day, rather than sweet things, and as a result my insulin requirements were not much greater than a 'normal' day. Also, the fat obviously smoothed the peaks so I didn't spike very high.

And Lucy - my weight hasn't changed by a single ounce!


----------



## Steff (Sep 24, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Thanks for listing the guesses Rossoneri! And the winner is...Bev!
> 
> My highest level was two hours after breakfast, at 8.9 mmol/l. Average for the whole day was 6.4 mmol/l. My lowest level was 3.2 before my evening meal. It appears that I was craving fat, as that was the dominant 'bad' throughout the day, rather than sweet things, and as a result my insulin requirements were not much greater than a 'normal' day. Also, the fat obviously smoothed the peaks so I didn't spike very high.
> 
> And Lucy - my weight hasn't changed by a single ounce!



Nice weight Northey good going

Well done Bev x


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Sep 24, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Thanks for listing the guesses Rossoneri! And the winner is...Bev!
> 
> My highest level was two hours after breakfast, at 8.9 mmol/l. Average for the whole day was 6.4 mmol/l. My lowest level was 3.2 before my evening meal. It appears that I was craving fat, as that was the dominant 'bad' throughout the day, rather than sweet things, and as a result my insulin requirements were not much greater than a 'normal' day. Also, the fat obviously smoothed the peaks so I didn't spike very high.
> 
> And Lucy - my weight hasn't changed by a single ounce!



Northey I am so jealous. 8.9!! That's fab.

I'm having a very naughty day on Saturday at a wedding and can guarantee my peak will be at least twice that!

Hope you enjoyed it and aren't feeling too rough today.

And many congrats to Bev!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 24, 2010)

bigpurpleduck said:


> Northey I am so jealous. 8.9!! That's fab.
> 
> I'm having a very naughty day on Saturday at a wedding and can guarantee my peak will be at least twice that!
> 
> ...



I had a poor night's sleep, but not sure how much of that was related to the food!

Hope you enjoy the wedding! At the last wedding I went to I think I peaked at around 13.8. The main problem I found was that there was a period of time befre the meal where canap?s were being offered round after the ceremony - as these were spread out over a longish period of time it was impossible to bolus for with injections so I just had to try and minimise the peak but not inject too much and send me hypo before the meal.


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 24, 2010)

Northerner said:


> And Lucy - my weight hasn't changed by a single ounce!



Noooooooooo. that is just not fair!
I only need to look at a chocolate eclair and can feel myself expanding!!!!
Pleased you kept the weight off and don't feel too bad today.

Are we back to healthy eating today - or do you have cravings now?


----------



## Northerner (Sep 24, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> Noooooooooo. that is just not fair!
> I only need to look at a chocolate eclair and can feel myself expanding!!!!
> Pleased you kept the weight off and don't feel too bad today.
> 
> Are we back to healthy eating today - or do you have cravings now?



Cravings have all gone now, fo another year at least! Bacon and sausages now in freezer!


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 24, 2010)

Good lad - much better.
I suppose at least you got it out of your system and provided some entertainment along the way!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 24, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Thanks for listing the guesses Rossoneri! And the winner is...Bev!
> 
> My highest level was two hours after breakfast, at 8.9 mmol/l. Average for the whole day was 6.4 mmol/l. My lowest level was 3.2 before my evening meal. It appears that I was craving fat, as that was the dominant 'bad' throughout the day, rather than sweet things, and as a result my insulin requirements were not much greater than a 'normal' day. Also, the fat obviously smoothed the peaks so I didn't spike very high.
> 
> And Lucy - my weight hasn't changed by a single ounce!



Massively impressed by that Northie. Well done.

To be honest, if you could write the whole day down as a diet sheet I might consider adopting it... Those levels are a heck of a lot better than mine usually are 

Mike

PS quietly smug that I got your lowest level bang-on


----------



## traceycat (Sep 24, 2010)

thats good levels northener, for what you had to eat.
this morning i was 7.3 before breakfast, thats what i am most mornings.
im off to my daughters hen party tonight an were going to an all you can eat chinese buffet  goodness knows what my levels will be after that.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 24, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> Good lad - much better.
> I suppose at least you got it out of your system and provided some entertainment along the way!



I went veggie a few years back and craved certain foods, so once a year I had a week of indulgence - chicken vindaloo, shepherds pie, chilli con carne, fish and chips, sausage and mash etc.! I think it's important to give in every now and then as long as it's not to something that is specifically harmful to you!



everydayupsanddowns said:


> Massively impressed by that Northie. Well done.
> 
> To be honest, if you could write the whole day down as a diet sheet I might consider adopting it... Those levels are a heck of a lot better than mine usually are
> 
> ...



Thanks Mike. I suppose in a way it was an illustration of high fat/low carb type of diet, although obviously not that low carb! High in calories too, so not much good if trying to lose weight, and I think I probably exceeded my maximum fat/sat fat intake for the day (although some would argue that this isn't proven to be bad for you). Given the unusual (for me!) food over the course of the day, I'm quite pleased that I remained under double figures and only had that one mild hypo just before tea.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 24, 2010)

traceycat said:


> thats good levels northener, for what you had to eat.
> this morning i was 7.3 before breakfast, thats what i am most mornings.
> im off to my daughters hen party tonight an were going to an all you can eat chinese buffet  goodness knows what my levels will be after that.



Try to go for the healthier options Tracey! Chinese food is notorious for its high salt sugar and fat!  Hope you enjoy the evening though, don't stress too much about the food on this special occasion


----------



## traceycat (Sep 24, 2010)

thanks northener, anyone any ideas on what type of food i should stick to, probley all pretty harmful though id guess.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Sep 24, 2010)

Have a good night Tracy


----------



## traceycat (Sep 24, 2010)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Have a good night Tracy



thanks sheilagh, im looking forward to it.


----------



## Steff (Sep 24, 2010)

have a good night trace hun xx


----------



## traceycat (Sep 24, 2010)

Steffie said:


> have a good night trace hun xx



thanks steff hun, im panicing now trying to paint my nails and sort out what to wear lol.
sorry northener ive been taking over your thread


----------



## Ellie Jones (Sep 24, 2010)

The lad did well, impressive...

Tracey

As said, high fat and high sugar, plays advoc with sorting out an insulin dose/jab, as the fat slows everything down...  So you may need to consider actually splitting your jab into 2 to avoid a hypo..  As chinese is another pizza affect..

Whe I ate them on MDI I would inject part of the dose before I ate considering the likely carbs I was eating (very difficult to work out for a chinese) then keep an eye on the carbs I felt I had actually ate, inject the rest with of the dose (with a correction if felt needed) after I finished eating...

But you do need to keep an eye on BG I used to check several time for the next couple of hours, to ensure everything was fine..

Hence why until I got my insulin pump I didn't indulge in many chinese, and kept to one takeaway that I had worked out my figures for


----------



## Northerner (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks Ellie  All you say is what was running through my mind yesterday! I injected after my breakfast as it had so much fat in it, and that seemed to work well - normally I would inject before. I don't think Tracey is on insulin, so will have to rely on her pancreas!


----------



## katie (Sep 24, 2010)

I thought you would test at 1 hour after your meal.  No wonder I was wrong


----------



## Northerner (Sep 24, 2010)

katie said:


> I thought you would test at 1 hour after your meal.  No wonder I was wrong



I was complying with rossoneri's rules - read the paper carefully before starting the exam in future katie! 

I had to write an essay in Russian as part of my finals. The questions were all in Russian, and I didn't have a clue about most of them. I finally decided on one which I thought was 'What are the uses for a dead prince in modern society' (I know!), but actually said 'What purpose does the death penalty serve in modern society'. My response was interesting, as I also managed to include a lot of the vocabulary about nuclear disarmament that I had learned...


----------



## rossoneri (Sep 24, 2010)

Northerner said:


> And the winner is...Bev!


Congratulations bev.  And also to caroleann for also getting the 8.9 value, you will just have to be quicker than bev next time!  As 8.9 was the only duplicated guess I think it does show that we are actually learning something on this forum.  

I have thought of a worthy prize for our winner, when the meet up for the Forum's birthday happens in London bev should have the honour of buying everyone their first drink.  If you do not plan to attend then sending a blank signed cheque will suffice.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 24, 2010)

rossoneri said:


> Congratulations bev.  And also to caroleann for also getting the 8.9 value, you will just have to be quicker than bev next time!  As 8.9 was the only duplicated guess I think it does show that we are actually learning something on this forum.
> 
> I have thought of a worthy prize for our winner, when the meet up for the Forum's birthday happens in London bev should have the honour of buying everyone their first drink.  If you do not plan to attend then sending a blank signed cheque will suffice.



I will second that! Thanks in advance bev!


----------



## rossoneri (Sep 24, 2010)

Northerner said:


> ... My highest level was two hours after breakfast, at 8.9 mmol/l. Average for the whole day was 6.4 mmol/l. My lowest level was 3.2 before my evening meal. It appears that I was craving fat, as that was the dominant 'bad' throughout the day, rather than sweet things, and as a result my insulin requirements were not much greater than a 'normal' day. Also, the fat obviously smoothed the peaks so I didn't spike very high. ...


Northerner, just out of interest how does the peak, low and average compare to the equivalent values on a more 'normal' day?  And how about the timings of the spikes, is post breakfast a normal peak for you and pre tea/dinner a normal low?



Northerner said:


> ... And Lucy - my weight hasn't changed by a single ounce!


Be careful on this account, those fats can take a little while to be digested.



Northerner said:


> I had a poor night's sleep, but not sure how much of that was related to the food! ...


I did warn you, you should have had one last treat and then stayed up and watched some movies!



katie said:


> I thought you would test at 1 hour after your meal.  No wonder I was wrong


Hmm I wonder if the high fat content meant the peaks were actually delayed even more, say three hours after the meal started.  I reckon that would have added, probably about 0.8mmol/L, to the peak value.    But as Northerner says, them were the rules!  

I also wonder how confident we are that Northerner's meter is properly calibrated.


----------



## katie (Sep 24, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I was complying with rossoneri's rules - read the paper carefully before starting the exam in future katie!
> 
> I had to write an essay in Russian as part of my finals. The questions were all in Russian, and I didn't have a clue about most of them. I finally decided on one which I thought was 'What are the uses for a dead prince in modern society' (I know!), but actually said 'What purpose does the death penalty serve in modern society'. My response was interesting, as I also managed to include a lot of the vocabulary about nuclear disarmament that I had learned...



Sorry the instructions were too long  I only read part of this sentence:


> *Take regular BG readings*, that is before each meal and after each indulgence (although not within two hours of finishing it to avoid the natural BG peak)



I thought we were _guessing_ the peak? Oh well 

Northe, that is hilarious!  How could you think that's what the question was? did u pass?


----------



## katie (Sep 24, 2010)

I know, next time he has to borrow a CGM


----------



## rossoneri (Sep 24, 2010)

katie said:


> I know, next time he has to borrow a CGM


Well I reckon we have learnt a lot from this exercise e.g. if you are going to indulge for a day then fatty stuff is better than sweet stuff if you want to avoid double figures; one day of high fat does not necessarily push up your weight; evidence to support everydayupsanddonws theory about the likelihood of a spurious hypo when indulging ourselves; and that 1970s crockery is back in fashion.   

(So you see lucy there was some benefit for Northerner being the guinea _pig_ here!!)

Now if someone could write up a medical research paper on all this then maybe for next year's day we will get research funding and we can purchase a CGM.  



katie said:


> Sorry the instructions were too long


Yes I had meant to apologise for the length of the original post, the work I had been doing that night had got me into report writing mode and it kind of spilled over into the post.  I guess I am not ready for the Twitter 140 character age.


----------



## katie (Sep 24, 2010)

No worries, I'm just lazy and spend too much time on twitter


----------



## bev (Sep 24, 2010)

rossoneri said:


> Congratulations bev.  And also to caroleann for also getting the 8.9 value, you will just have to be quicker than bev next time!  As 8.9 was the only duplicated guess I think it does show that we are actually learning something on this forum.
> 
> I have thought of a worthy prize for our winner, when the meet up for the Forum's birthday happens in London bev should have the honour of buying everyone their first drink.  If you do not plan to attend then sending a blank signed cheque will suffice.





Thanks very much - I think!

More than likely wont attend the meet - so have a drink on me - Northey's paying as his wife has just won the award for 'best looking elephant whilst not even trying' competition. Apparently she just flapped her ears and let out a roar.Bev

p.s. I dont know why - but I *knew* that I would win and I *knew* that northey wouldnt go over 8.9.


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 24, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Thanks for listing the guesses Rossoneri! And the winner is...Bev!
> 
> My highest level was two hours after breakfast, at 8.9 mmol/l. Average for the whole day was 6.4 mmol/l. My lowest level was 3.2 before my evening meal. It appears that I was craving fat, as that was the dominant 'bad' throughout the day, rather than sweet things, and as a result my insulin requirements were not much greater than a 'normal' day. Also, the fat obviously smoothed the peaks so I didn't spike very high.
> 
> And Lucy - my weight hasn't changed by a single ounce!



Bleedin Nora

Good work lad!

I guess you must have been on the wine all day to help keep you down?? Works better than insulin sometimes!!

Cheers

Rossi 


(Obviously not a medical recommendation people!)


----------

